# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Pārdod MAJAK 202

## Vaz3

Pārdodu majaku 202.Varbūt kādam uznāks luste salabot vai noderēs detaļās.
Motors rūc,mehānika itkā darbojas.

15eur vai labākais piedāvājums.tel. 25507563

----------

